

Ask HN: How does your CV look like? - jbkkd

I&#x27;ve happened to see dozens of CV&#x27;s that don&#x27;t follow the traditional standard of a plain Word document with some text in it.
How does yours look? What part of it makes your soon to be employer say &quot;Wow, this is the one&quot;? Have you used unconventional handing out techniques to highlight yourself?<p>If you don&#x27;t feel comfortable with personal info, hide it, as this is not intended to be a recruiting topic.
======
caw
I've got a standard resume in Word and PDF form. Name and contact stuff at the
top, then education, work experience, and skills. Just a light horizontal line
break between sections to give it some visual separation.

I would hope that the bullet points on my resume stands out enough, having
spent considerable time going over all my accomplishments, selecting and
combining the right things to demonstrate my skills, and giving the right
quantitative details.

In comparison, my LinkedIn, which seems to be a CV for most folks these days,
is really scarce. I've intentionally left it vague because I'm concerned about
running afoul of disclosure agreements. I'm wondering if I should revisit it
to spruce it up.

------
jongibbins
Always keep to two pages maximum. I have a lightly coloured header with my
name in large letters at the head of page 1, the rest in a nice, clear,
structured list of skills and previous jobs. If I remember later on I'll link
it up here for you to see.

------
eddotman
I have a nice, clean version that I wrote up in LaTeX, and another 'fancy'
version that I did in Illustrator.

